# How many have u bought this year



## monique18026 (Oct 25, 2010)

I was just thinking about how many reps I got just this year didn't think I was this bad but I have gotten 1 scrub 1 olive 1 keelback 3 common tree snakes 1 night tiger 1 spotted a croc and Im getting my gtp in 2 weeks . So how many reps have you gotten this year ???


----------



## monique18026 (Oct 25, 2010)

I have also order 2 albino darwins and a pair of topaZ womas


----------



## James..94 (Oct 25, 2010)

This year I've only bought 12 geckos


----------



## monique18026 (Oct 25, 2010)

Lol


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 25, 2010)

13.... oh no! Unlucky number! Better get another one or two, just in case


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 25, 2010)

8 in the same day off the same person , 2 hypo bredli , 2 sxr jungles , 4 tanami womas .


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 25, 2010)

Just 3 Amyae. This year has been a quiet year while i paid off all my debts....... now all my money is mine i can have fun this season!!!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 25, 2010)

Wish I had as much herp money as some of you seem to! Or any money...

Only bought 2 diamonds this year and they're living in a rubbish, loaner enclosure from a mate as I spent all my money on them haha


----------



## moosenoose (Oct 25, 2010)

None


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 25, 2010)

This year iv only bought 2 thick tailed gex, and a pair of eastern blueys, but im on a few waiting lists for various herps(which i cant wait for BTW lol)


----------



## Reffy (Oct 25, 2010)

This year i was able to start purchasing pythons due to moving out so i have a Female Bredli now 9 months old named Rogue and a Male Darwin Carpet now 16 months old name rusty and i just purchased an unrelated pair of Albino's still waiting on them to hatch  and then think of names for them


----------



## Addam (Oct 25, 2010)

a cape york a jungle and probably 2 more snakes and a gecko or 2 on the cards for this year aswell... wow makes you think when you actually look at it this way. lots of herps in a short period of time. but oh well i love them


----------



## monique18026 (Oct 25, 2010)

This hobby is so adictive


----------



## JAS101 (Oct 25, 2010)

PhilK said:


> Wish I had as much herp money as some of you seem to! Or any money...


 i havnt finished yet with buying snakes this year  i still have atleast 6 more to get.


----------



## LiasisKing (Oct 25, 2010)

2 olives, 2 darwins (hets), 2 more pilbys (picking them up this weekend), 2 cantral beardies, and some sham WOWS


----------



## jinin (Oct 25, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> This year iv only bought 2 thick tailed gex, and a pair of eastern blueys, but im on a few waiting lists for various herps(which i cant wait for BTW lol)


 

Hahah. 

So far i have only bought 5 x Centralian Tree Frogs another Long Neck Tortoise and a nice dragon.


----------



## chickensnake (Oct 25, 2010)

Yer jake a "nice" dragon, making me any PBDs or what? you owe me a free one remember?


----------



## nico77 (Oct 25, 2010)

i only got my license this year and so far have bought 2 blonde spotteds , 2 spotteds , 2 classic bredli , 1 hypo bredli , 6 B&G/B&Y jungles , 2 jullaten jungles , 3 thick tail gecko's , 3 blue tongues and a beardie .

cheers nico


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 25, 2010)

1 spotted python and soon 1 bredli hope to get more at xmas time


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 25, 2010)

I am on the list for a couple of Albino Darwins. 

Also tossing up between a pair of Roughies or a pair of GTP this season too....... maybe i'll start a POLL thread ?!?!?!!? hahahaha


----------



## pythrulz (Oct 25, 2010)

7 coastals 2 bredlis 1 darwin 1 lacie have ordered 2 albino darwins and 2 beardies be a lot more if I had more money and room


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 25, 2010)

Sold 2 bredls, bought an albino Darwin and a BHP. No net change in herp population - until the Darwin eggs hatch... I'm hoping to pick up another _Aspidites_ next year. Depends how quickly the Darwins sell and how patient the husband is feeling...


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 25, 2010)

i was gonna say just a diamond python, then i remembered the 2 goldentailed geckos, the green tree frog (i know thats not a reptile but im including it anyway) a beardy and 4 shinglebacks,...ive been so well behaved compared to most of u guys!! 

theres a few snakes with my name on them, but they'll be on next years list,....


----------



## WomaPythons (Oct 25, 2010)

i have sold 4 pythons and brought 1 but next year is gonna be a big year got 2 het darwins on order and prob another 10-20 pythons as i will have my own house


----------



## TheReptileCove (Oct 25, 2010)

only one hatchling spotted SO FAR...
But soon i am getting another spotted hopefuly

EDIT : am also moving house january - July next year and am aloud a double garage to breed reptiles so should be a good year for me


----------



## ozziepythons (Oct 25, 2010)

Sometimes self restraint when buying reptiles isn't easy as it is a form of discipline. Reality is the work load builds up over time and there are more and more reptiles coming in, then there is less time to clean the same cages over and over again. After eventual saturation point many keepers sell off impulse buys (see the 'for sale' page) and their collections are refined to those their most passionate about. From there many are able to see the work load and cost associated with reptiles seen advertised and reason with themselves not to just keep buying them.


----------



## pythonmum (Oct 25, 2010)

Chris1 said:


> theres a few snakes with my name on them, but they'll be on next years list,....


I was just checking some eggs with your name on them (or one of them) and they are looking good. Lots of blood vessels when candled and shells look healthy. Won't be ready for new homes until January anyway, so there's one for year's list!


----------



## hornet (Oct 25, 2010)

I havent had a huge year, so far have got a pair of rough scaled pythons, a male spotted and a pair of eastern sedge frogs. Will be getting a few more lizards this year or early next  still yet to decide on species


----------



## blakehose (Oct 25, 2010)

Jay84 said:


> I am on the list for a couple of Albino Darwins.
> 
> Also tossing up between a pair of Roughies or a pair of GTP this season too....... maybe i'll start a POLL thread ?!?!?!!? hahahaha



Haha Jay - I am also thinking of making one  ..... But seriously, I am torn between these two species aswell. I think I will just have to get a loan off someone and get both


----------



## slither (Oct 25, 2010)

for me 3 tiger snakes 2 colletts 2 inland taipans 2 dajarra adders 2 wheatbelt stimmies 1 mulga and 2 rbbs


----------



## Sarah (Oct 25, 2010)

17 geckos, i went a little crazy .


----------



## mrs_davo (Oct 25, 2010)

This year I bought - 6 smooth knob tails, 1 asper, 3 golden tails and 2 marbled geckoes.
Hubby bought 4 BHP's - BUT the downside to this is we had to sell some of our older stock to get them.....


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 26, 2010)

pythonmum said:


> I was just checking some eggs with your name on them (or one of them) and they are looking good. Lots of blood vessels when candled and shells look healthy. Won't be ready for new homes until January anyway, so there's one for year's list!




aww, you know just what to say to make my day!! 
cant wait for a little cracker from u, the parents are simply stunning in the flesh!!


----------



## jack (Oct 26, 2010)

a couple of broadies and the deal with the missus to get them means i am not allowed to purchase more snakes till 2015...


----------



## LadyJ (Oct 26, 2010)

1 blotched bluey, 1 central bearded dragon, 1 shingleback and 1 bredli... I got all my herps this year, note that I'm just returning to the hobby and I think it's time I slowed things down a bit!


----------



## Wallypod (Oct 26, 2010)

2 bedli, 1 coastal, 1stimmi and a gecko


----------



## GeneticProject (Oct 26, 2010)

Well this year I've purchased. 8 beardies, pair of marbled velvets, 5 barkin geckos, 5 mertens, pair of dips, female pilb, painted dragon, penisula dragon, hatched 30 beardies, pair of pygmys,


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 26, 2010)

jack said:


> a couple of broadies and the deal with the missus to get them means i am not allowed to purchase more snakes till 2015...


 
That doesn't cover TRADES or SWAPS lol

ALWAYS leave yourself a loophole hehehehe


----------



## Norm (Oct 26, 2010)

Showed alot of restaint after getting my first last year but this year I got 1 port mac, 2 spotted,and 2 darwins. I have a few more on my list but they may have to wait a while.


----------



## beney_boy (Oct 26, 2010)

ok so ive gotten a male NT BHP, a pair of 100% Het for albino Darwins, 1 Sand Monitor, 1 Mertens Water Monitor, 1 Murray River Shortneck Turtle and 2 Central Bearded Dragons.

Slowing down a little until christmas, hoping to get an olive and a couple of antaresia.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 26, 2010)

3 black and gold jungles. 1 hatchie spotted and hopefully a diamond before christmas


----------



## Snakewoman (Oct 27, 2010)

I bought 2 coastals, 1 Bredli and 1 Jungle. The jungle was for my Mum for her 50th birthday. I'm hoping to get a BHP by the end of the year


----------



## reptilesrkool (Oct 28, 2010)

10 carpet pythons from the start of the year a female black headed python 3 blond spotteds 2 knob tails 4 thick tails 2 adders and i think that all lol


----------



## Gibblore (Oct 28, 2010)

15 thicktail geckos 2 pillbarensis
6 Levis 4 Murry carpets
1 asper 9 Jungles
3 Marms 3 castelnaui
1 stimsons 15 Macies
2 leaf Tails 

And a few other geckos. I have show some control and only purchased 3 cars this year is my justice to my partner.


----------



## Snowman (Oct 28, 2010)

6 x cornsnakes
3 x spider ball pythons
1 x retic
4 x veiled chameleons
3 x red eared slider turtles 
1 x t-rex


----------



## Snakewise84 (Oct 28, 2010)

about to buy two coastals


----------



## kupper (Oct 28, 2010)

30 smooth knobtails 6 amyae 20 thicktails and a partridge in a pair tree :lol:


----------



## Jay84 (Oct 28, 2010)

kupper said:


> 30 smooth knobtails 6 amyae 20 thicktails and a partridge in a pair tree :lol:



You have thicktails again?!?!?!


----------



## kupper (Oct 28, 2010)

Will have shortly ..... Certain person is handing them over


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 28, 2010)

Ummmm...... add 4 coastals to my count  :lol:


----------



## James..94 (Oct 28, 2010)

Add 3 more knobbies to mine


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 28, 2010)

James..94 said:


> Add 3 more knobbies to mine


 
Hehehe. My partner's gonna crack it  How about your mum?


----------



## James..94 (Oct 28, 2010)

She doesn't know yet


----------



## Kristy_07 (Oct 28, 2010)

James..94 said:


> She doesn't know yet


 
Neither does my partner  Hee hee hee - we're so SNEAKY!!!


----------



## James..94 (Oct 28, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Neither does my partner  Hee hee hee - we're so SNEAKY!!!


 Yea well you can never have too many knobbies.


----------



## kupper (Oct 28, 2010)

You are more than correct there James


----------



## Knobbies (Oct 28, 2010)

I have bought a pair of stellatus, a breeding trio of aspers, breeding pair of amyae, breeding pair of Rick walker reds and 20 smooth knobbies  with more to come


----------



## Wedgie75 (Oct 28, 2010)

This is my first year at keeping reptiles so 2 central beardies this year, the wish list however is huge, look out next year lol


----------



## smigga (Oct 28, 2010)

This is my first year and i have bought 2 jungles (so far)


----------



## Jason (Oct 28, 2010)

haha... you're all terrible! i have more self control, i have added nothing and dont really plan to until early next season. im VERY fussy with what i buy so i rarely do.


----------



## Wookie (Oct 28, 2010)

James..94 said:


> Yea well you can never have too many knobbies.


 
lol


----------



## cactus2u (Oct 29, 2010)

Kristy_07 said:


> Ummmm...... add 4 coastals to my count  :lol:



You forgot to count the Burma
My 1st year & got 1xMD & a adult pair of Olives. Would like more but wife said i could have 1 python then i came home with two large olives after having got a MD hatchie. She put her foot down lol.... Not willing to take the gamble that even a bit of gold & sparkly rock would soften her hahahaha


----------



## Pythons Rule (Oct 29, 2010)

I'm not aloud to get any more  I only buy when I really need to  but if I buy something new I have to sell one I have already. hubby rules.....


----------



## D3pro (Oct 29, 2010)

4 jungles, 2 stimmsons, 1 gecko, 1 gtp and it's not the end of the year yet.... Christmas anyone?


----------



## D3pro (Oct 29, 2010)

Pythons Rule said:


> I'm not aloud to get any more  I only buy when I really need to  but if I buy something new I have to sell one I have already. hubby rules.....


 
I just place new snakes in the enclosure... and when the wife asks I say "it's always been there, it's all in your head" just like she does when she buys new dresses


----------



## jordanmulder (Oct 29, 2010)

I hate this thread :lol: I've bought nothing and won't get anything till I start work :cry:
ah well, lets just hope my beardies breed this season, at least that will sort of fill
in the gap.


----------



## zuesowns (Oct 29, 2010)

(1) only  but, (1) again in 2011


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Oct 29, 2010)

2 beardies, and almost got several others.....stupid parents 
next on the list is an ackie......if all goes well with parents


----------



## Chris1 (Oct 29, 2010)

yikes, u guys all give ur partners a say!! i feel like such a bitch, the bf doesnt get asked, he just deals with it, lol,...maybe hes not as big a whinger as i thought,...hehehe,....


----------



## ezekiel86 (Oct 29, 2010)

2 much to even write from new room 2 tanks 2 herps wow my bank account is hating me lol but im loving it


----------



## Tristan (Oct 29, 2010)

1 swcp 

i don't have the monies for more! stupid house burning holes in my wallet.


----------



## monique18026 (Oct 29, 2010)

Wow  I don't feel that bad any more  lol


----------



## daniel1234 (Oct 31, 2010)

Sold 7 brought 4 so down to 5 snakes and was given a turtle.
Might be lucky and get one or two more before year is out. Maybe another mate for my bredli and a RBB
Oh wait, I sold 2 blueys, a shingle back and beardy also. Time and space, need more of both. Plus my elapid fettish is blossoming.


----------



## nico77 (Oct 31, 2010)

nico77 said:


> i only got my license this year and so far have bought 2 blonde spotteds , 2 spotteds , 2 classic bredli , 1 hypo bredli , 6 B&G/B&Y jungles , 2 jullaten jungles , 3 thick tail gecko's , 3 blue tongues and a beardie .
> 
> cheers nico


 
i forgot to add i have a het/albino darwin on the way plus a albino darwin and 1 off the jungles laid 21 eggs yesterday , im still deciding how many of them i will keep


----------



## AllThingsReptile (Nov 3, 2010)

im jelouse of everyone on this thread......some of you have bought 20 or so herps....UNFAIR :lol:


----------



## kupper (Nov 3, 2010)

add another three to the list


----------



## D3pro (Nov 3, 2010)

D3pro said:


> 4 jungles, 2 stimmsons, 1 gecko, 2 gtp and it's not the end of the year yet.... Christmas anyone?



Just a small update


----------



## Vixen (Nov 3, 2010)

Planning on a pair of platinum and blonde macs, pair of palmerston jungles and another female wheatbelt. =)


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 4, 2010)

D3pro said:


> Just a small update


 
Nice Christmas present


----------



## Snakewise84 (Nov 4, 2010)

wish i had family that were nice enough to buy me a herp or two for xmas and my birthday lol


----------



## Laghairt (Nov 4, 2010)

I would choose a Roughy over a GTP any day.


----------



## nagini-baby (Nov 4, 2010)

since janurary we have sold 2 cbd's brought 7. 2 pygme bd. 2 ewds. brought and sold on a evil blonde spotted. sold 4 bynoes geckos.. bred our cbds and now have lots of bubs to find homes


----------



## sandswimmer (Nov 4, 2010)

nagini-baby said:


> since janurary we have sold 2 cbd's brought 7. 2 pygme bd. 2 ewds. brought and sold on a evil blonde spotted. sold 4 bynoes geckos.. bred our cbds and now have lots of bubs to find homes


 
I don't think you'll sell many of those bubs at 80 bucks each...that's higher than pet shop prices


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 4, 2010)

How much are beardies going for in brissy pet shops at the moment? Anyone know?


----------



## reptilesrkool (Nov 5, 2010)

reptilesrkool said:


> 10 carpet pythons from the start of the year a female black headed python 3 blond spotteds 2 knob tails 4 thick tails 2 adders and i think that all lol


 add one more thickie


----------



## Jk888 (Nov 5, 2010)

pair of levis soon to be another female levis =D


----------



## jordanmulder (Nov 5, 2010)

sandswimmer said:


> I don't think you'll sell many of those bubs at 80 bucks each...that's higher than pet shop prices



so how much do red/yellow beardies go for?


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 5, 2010)

jordanmulder said:


> so how much do red/yellow beardies go for?



There is that many around they go free, and even then its hard to get rid of them lol


----------



## sezzle1 (Nov 6, 2010)

I have got:

1x Murray Darling Carpet
1x Inland bearded dragon
1x Pygmy mulga monitor
1x Northern velvet gecko
2x Robust velvet geckos
2x Bynoes geckos
2x Marbeled velvet geckos
1x Smooth knobtail gecko

Havn't bought any in the last 6 months though. They were all bought in the first half of the year! lol


----------



## chickensnake (Nov 7, 2010)

chickensnake said:


> This year iv only bought 2 thick tailed gex, and a pair of eastern blueys, but im on a few waiting lists for various herps(which i cant wait for BTW lol)


Add 3 more,
as of monday 3 tully jungles


----------



## Snakewoman (Nov 11, 2010)

I have to add an Olive to that list now... *oops* :lol: That one was unexpected. Seems to be the way it goes though!


----------



## Kristy_07 (Nov 11, 2010)

Plus 2 levis, 2 wheeleris, 2 amyae, 2 asper for me... eeep!


----------

